# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Mỹ >  Du lịch New York - Washington - Las Vegas - Los Angeles

## Golden Tours

*LIÊN TUYẾN ĐÔNG - TÂY
*
*NEW YORK – WASHINGTON DC – LAS VEGAS – LOS ANGELES*

*10 Ngày – 09 Đêm

*Hoa Kỳ gồm 50 tiểu bang, một đặc khu liên bang, với diện tích 9,83 triệu km² và 305 triệu dân, Hoa Kỳ là quốc gia lớn hạng ba về tổng diện tích và hạng ba về dân số trên thế giới. Hoa Kỳ là một trong những quốc gia đa dạng chủng tộc nhất trên thế giới do kết quả của những cuộc di dân đến từ nhiều quốc gia khác. Sở hữu nhiều danh lam thắng cảnh nổi tiếng, nhiều di sản thiên nhiên Thế giới, nhiều công trình kiến trúc độc đáo,…Hoa Kỳ thu hút hơn 40 triệu du khách mỗi năm đứng thứ 3 trên Thế giới sau Pháp và Tây Ban Nha nên ắt hẳn trong lòng mỗi du khách không ai là không muốn đến ít nhất một lần để thăm xứ sở cờ hoa này.

*NGÀY 01: TP.HCM – NEW YORK
*
Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất đáp chuyến bay đi New York. Nghỉ đêm trên máy bay

*NGÀY 02: NEW YORK (Ăn tối)  
*
Đến New York, làm thủ tục nhập cảnh. Xe đón Quý khách đưa về nhận phòng khách sạn tại New Jersey nghỉ ngơi. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng, trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 03: NEW YORK  (Ăn ba bữa)
*
-        Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn. Xe đưa Quý khách tham quan New York, nằm gần cửa sông Hudson, thành phố của những tòa nhà cao chọc trời, xe đưa đoàn đến bến tàu du thuyền tham quan:
*•    Tượng nữ thần Tự Do* – món quà của nước Pháp tặng nước Mỹ nhân kỷ niệm ngày Độc Lập và đã trở thành biểu tượng của thành phố New York. Từ trên boong tàu để trở lại đất liền.


-        Đoàn ăn trưa, tiếp tục tham quan:
•    *Trụ sở của Liên Hợp Quốc – United Nations (không vào trong)*

•    *Wall Street* – con đường tài chính nổi tiếng Thế giới


•    *Đại lộ số 5, Quảng trường Times Square.* 


-        Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Trở về khách sạn, nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY  04: NEW YORK – PHILADELPHIA – WASHINGTON D.C (Ăn ba bữa)*

-        Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Washington DC – vùng đất được bao bọc bởi dòng sông Potomac và nối liền với bang Virginia và Maryland. Trên đường đi, đoàn tham quan thành phố Philadelphia, tham quan:
•    *Chuông Tự Do – Liberty Bell*

•    *Tòa nhà Độc Lập* – Independence Hall, nơi diễn ra cuộc họp của đại diện 13 bang để phê duyệt Bản Tuyên Ngôn Độc Lập vào ngày 4/7/1776.
-        Tiếp tục đi đến Washington DC. Ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.


*NGÀY 05: WASHINGTON DC (Ăn ba bữa)*

-        Dùng điểm tâm tại khách sạn, tham quan khu vực đồi Capitol – Capitol Hill gồm các cơ quan:
•    *Tòa nhà Quốc Hội – Congress House*


•    *Tối cao Pháp viện – Supreme Court….*

•    *Nhà Trắng - White House (bên ngoài)* – là nơi cư ngụ của các vị Tổng thống Mỹ khi còn đương nhiệm


-        Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng. Đoàn tiếp tục tham quan:
•    *Các đài tưởng niệm  các vị tổng thống tiền nhiệm*: Washington monument, Lincoln Memorial,  đài tưởng niệm ghi tên các binh lính và sĩ quan Mỹ tử trận trong cuộc chiến tranh Việt Nam – Vietnam Veterans Memorial, Đài tưởng niệm chiến tranh Hàn Quốc – Korean War Memorial.
-        Ăn tối, nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn

*NGÀY 06: WASHINGTON D.C –  LAS VEGAS (Ăn ba bữa) 
*
-        Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay đi Las Vegas.
-        Đến Las Vegas, xe đón Quý khách đưa đi ăn tối. Nhận phòng khách sạn  nghỉ ngơi. Tự do khám phá cuộc sống về đêm của thành phố, tham quan các khách sạn với các kiểu kiến trúc lạ mắt như: Flamingo, MGM, Ceasar Palace, New York, xem các show biểu diễn ngoài trời miễn phí hoặc các show nghệ thuật (show O, Jubilee, La Rever …) (chi phí tự túc)

*NGÀY 07: LAS VEGAS (Ăn ba bữa)
*
-        Dùng điểm tâm, đoàn khởi hành đi tham quan:
•    *Đập nước Hoover Dam* cung cấp điện cho toàn bộ thành phố Las Vegas, công ty sản xuất chocolate, vườn Cactus

-        Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng, Quý khách mua sắm tại:
*•    Las Vegas Premium outlet, Fashion outlet*


•    Hoặc các mall nổi tiếng như Nordstrom, Macy’s với hơn 120 nhà thiết kế thời trang cho các mặt hàng nổi tiếng luôn có những chương trình giảm giá
-        Ăn tối tại nhà hàng. Trở về khách sạn nghỉ ngơi.

*NGÀY 08: LAS VEGAS – LOS ANGELES (Ăn ba bữa)
*
-        Ăn sáng tại khách sạn, trả phòng. Đoàn khởi hành đi Los Angles bằng xe - thành phố của các thiên thần,  một trong những thành phố giàu có nhất thế giới và còn là thủ phủ của ngành công nghiệp giải trí và kinh đô điện ảnh hoa lệ. một thành phố giải trí lớn nhất nước Mỹ và Thế Giới với các sòng bài và khu vui chơi giải trí siêu hiện đại.
-        Ăn trưa trên đường đi.
•    *Ghé mua sắm tại các outlets hàng hiệu giảm giá*
-        Đến Los Angeles, Quý khách ăn tối, nhận phòng khách sạn nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do tham quan thành phố Los Angeles.

*NGÀY 09: LOS ANGELES – UNIVERSAL STUDIO - VIỆT NAM (Ăn ba bữa)
*
-        Ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Đoàn dạo bước trên:
•    *Đại lộ Hollywood* còn được gọi là Đại lộ Danh vọngvới những ngôi sao điện ảnh, đạo diễn ...những người đã cống hiến tài năng của họ cho ngành “Nghệ Thuật Thứ Bảy” như Tom Hank, Denzel Washington, Leonardo Decaprio, Julia Robert

•    *Nhà hát Trung Hoa* – Mann’s Chinese Theatre, nổi tiếng với mảng sàn xi măng còn lưu dấu tay, chân của các tài tử nổi tiếng: Harrison Ford, Marilyn Monroe ... 

*•    Nhà hát Kodak* – nơi tổ chức lễ trao giải Oscars hàng năm.

-        Sau khi ăn trưa, đoàn vào tham quan:
•    *Universal Studio* – phim trường nổi tiếng thế giới, Quý khách sẽ tận mắt chứng kiến những kỹ xảo tuyệt vời của nghệ thuật điện ảnh Hollywood với tour dạo quanh phim trường bằng xe, xem các bộ phim 3D, 4D như Shrak, Terminator II …hoặc cùng tham dự các trò chơi cảm giác mạnh ngay trong phim trường mà không phải tốn thêm một khoản chi phí nào cả.

-        Ăn tối, xe đưa đoàn ra sân bay Los Angeles đáp chuyến bay về Việt Nam. Qua đêm trên máy bay.

*NGÀY 10:  VIỆT NAM
*
-        Đến sân bay Tân Sơn Nhất, kết thúc chương trình du lịch. Chào tạm biệt và hẹn gặp lại.
-        Sau khi kết thúc tour, Quý khách có thể ở lại thăm thân trong thời hạn nhập cảnh cho phép

*Giá Dịch Vụ:*

*67.490.000 VNĐ +2.500.000 VNĐ (Thuế hàng không)  = 69.990.000 VNĐ/khách*

*(Áp dụng cho đoàn 15 khách trở lên)* 

*Bao gồm:*

-    Vé máy bay chặng quốc tế: SGN – NEW YORK// LOS ANGELES – SGN
-    Vé máy bay chặng nội địa:  WASHINGTON DC – LAS VEGAS
-    Thuế các loại theo qui định của hãng hàng không (có thể thay đổi tại thời điểm xuất vé).
-    Khách sạn 3, 4 sao  (tiêu chuẩn phòng đôi hoặc phòng 3 người)
     Tại New Jersey: Crowne plaza / Clark hoặc tương đương.
     Tại Washington DC: Courtyard by Marriott hoặc tương đương.
     Tại Los Angeles: Best Western hotel hoặc tương đương.
     Tại Las Vegas: Circus Circus hotel hoặc tương đương.
-    Phí tham quan, ăn uống, vận chuyển như chương trình.
-    Hướng dẫn viên suốt tuyến kinh nghiệm, nhiệt tình.
-    Bảo hiểm du lịch (mức bồi thường tối đa 1.050.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách dưới 65 tuổi và 525.000.000VNĐ/trường hợp đối với khách từ 65 tuổi trở lên). Tất cả các vấn đề liên quan đến bảo hiểm do công ty bảo hiểm chịu trách nhiệm và chi trả).
-    Quà của Golden Tours : nón, túi du lịch, bao da hộ chiếu.


*Không bao gồm:*

-    Hộ chiếu (còn giá trị 06 tháng tính đến ngày về Việt Nam)
-    Các chi phí phát sinh ngoài chương trình, chi phí hành lý quá cước, chi phí điện thoại,
-    Phụ thu phòng đơn: 18,800,000 VNĐ/ Khách/ 8 đêm khách sạn
-    Lệ phí phỏng vấn visa Mỹ: 3.440.000 VNĐ/ 1 người ( Thu – chi hộ)
-    Tip cho hướng dẫn viên và tài xế địa phương: 150.000 VNĐ/khách/ngày.
-    Phụ thu phí xăng dầu tăng tại thời điểm xuất vé (nếu có).


*Ghi chú: 
*
-    Trong trường hợp khách hàng không được cấp Visa Mỹ, khách vẫn phải đóng phí dịch vụ, thư mời: 3,000,000 VNĐ/ Khách
-    Trình tự các điểm tham quan trong chương trình có thể thay đổi tùy vào các yếu tố khách quan: thời tiết, giao thông, xe cộ,... nhưng vẫn đảm bảo các điểm trong chương trình.

*Công Ty Du Lịch Golden Tours ;**Tel: (+848) 3925 3456 - Fax: (+848) 3925 6787*
*Hotline: 0903.798436 – 0903.798437*
*Ad: 233 Nguyen Thi Minh Khai St., Nguyen Cu Trinh Ward, District 1, HCMC*
*Email:  info@goldentours.vn - Website: www.goldentours.vn* 
*Facebook: facebook.com/goldentoursvn.vn*
*Golden Tours Kính Chúc Qúy Khách Một Chuyến Đi Vui Vẻ*

----------

